# Construir cargador para bateria 18650



## FranCasas (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola!!
Pues resulta que he apañado baterías de este tipo y me resulta muy pesado tener que estar vigilando el voltaje cada vez que cambio de batería. He estado pensando que el cargador se podria basar en un comparador de voltaje que cuando llegara a 4.3V (carga completa) accionara un relé NC que abriera el circuito de carga de la batería. El problema que tengo es que no se ni si sirve un comparador de voltaje, ni como usarlo para que al llegar a un voltaje active el relé. He estado buscando circuitos pero me parecen muy complicados para lo que yo necesito.
Espero vuestra ayudaa!!


----------



## palurdo (Oct 4, 2015)

Cuidado con las baterías de litio (sobre todo las ultrafire 18650 piratas), que son muy exquisitas para cargarlas. La curva de carga es primero a corriente constante, y cuando ya llegas al voltaje final de carga, a tensión constante hasta que la corriente sea del 10%, sólo así la tienes cargada al 100%. El cargador puedes implementarlo con un convertidor dc-dc que tenga voltaje y limitador de corriente ambos ajustables. Pero es mucho más económico un módulo para USB para cargar estas baterías. Los módulos que no llevan protección valen 19 céntimo (hace dos meses compré 10 módulos por 1,90€). Y los protegidos por sobre corrientes unos 50ctm. ¡Cuesta más el porta baterías de plástico que el módulo de carga!

http://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod..._ab_test=201556_7,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,0_0


----------



## FranCasas (Oct 4, 2015)

Ya habia visto antes este circuito pero prefiero montarme yo uno mismo hecho por mi y saber como funciona. El problema que tengo es lo que comento, que no se como usar el comparador para eso(que no se usarlo vamos) ni las cosas que me hacen falta.


----------



## eL1ct (Oct 4, 2015)

Hola:
En esta web (aunque este en ingles) hay muy buena informacion sobre baterias...

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charger_chips

Espero que te sirva


----------



## Junikos (Sep 27, 2016)

Buenos días a todos. Tengo una duda que espero me puedan solucionar.

Estoy implementando el circuito de una powerbank con una fuente boost, un conector microUSB, un puerto USB hembra, y un módulo de carga para baterías 18650, pero el módulo de carga me tiene algo inquietado. Pienso usar un TP4056 para ello, y la duda es la siguiente: como yo deseo usar varias baterías 18650 en paralelo, ¿es necesario poner la misma cantidad de módulos que de baterías? obviamente los módulos conectados entre si en paralelo, ¿o es suficiente con usar uno solo?, ya que tengo pensado usar 8 baterías.

Gracias, que tengan un feliz día.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 27, 2016)

Con 1 modulo es suficiente, solo que va a tardar 8 veces mas tiempo que si carga solo una bateria.


----------



## ftpkmarcelo (Sep 27, 2016)

Solo un módulo que entregue una buena corriente, yo también quería hacer uno pero al final usé una fuente regulable, es de 15A pero la conecto a un cargador de 5.2V 2.4A en la salida tienes que regularla a 4.2v las carga en unas horas.


----------



## Junikos (Feb 19, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos. Tengo una duda que me viene dando vueltas en la cabeza desde hace un par de días. Tengo un pack de 14 baterías 18650 en paralelo que armé para un proyecto, todas del mismo fabricante y del mismo modelo, a 2200mAh cada una, y pensé en cargarlas con el típico módulo de carga TP4056, sin embargo, como es capaz de entregar máximo 1A, demoraría en cargarlas más de 31 horas, así que pensé en usar dos módulos en paralelo, usando el mismo puerto micro USB hembra, para así obtener 2A de carga y cargar las baterías en la mitad de tiempo?. Personalmente lo veo muy factible considerando el circuito que usa, pero igualmente quiero conocer otras opiniones. Gracias  ...


----------



## miguelus (Feb 20, 2017)

Buenos días.

La cuestión principal es que la salida del Puerto USB no va soportar los 2Amp. 

Sal U2


----------



## palurdo (Feb 20, 2017)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> La cuestión principal es que la salida del Puerto USB no va soportar los 2Amp.
> 
> Sal U2



Creo que se refiere a que cada módulo tiene un puerto microusb hembra por el que meterle 5V. Cada  módulo consume 1A maximo. 

Si se refiere a eso, entonces si, no hay problema siempre que todos los USB estén conectados a la misma fuente de alimentación que de más corriente que la suma de las corrientes de los módulos. Habrán ligeras diferencias de voltaje entre los módulos y no indicarán carga completa al mismo tiempo, pero no hay problema en paralelizar varios módulos ya que la carga principal se hace en modo de corriente constante.

Y si piensa usar solo uno de los conectores hembra, soldando la alimentación al otro módulo, pues si, se va a calentar.


----------



## Junikos (Feb 21, 2017)

Gracias a los dos. Sí, tengo pensado usar una fuente de alimentación que sea capaz de entregar los 2A, ya que, si fuera por mí, pondría 7 módulos, pero no hay una fuente de alimentación que entregue eso por un solo puerto micro USB. Ya tengo las dudas aclaradas, nuevamente gracias.


----------



## banistelrroy (May 11, 2018)

Yo conecte 4 módulos en paralelo tanto en la entrada como en la salida para la carga de las baterías y realice una carga inicio con 3.7 amp de carga y los LED al inicio todos en rojo luego se fueron cambiando a verde uno a uno conforme disminuye la demanda de corriente. Incluso alimente con dos cargadores por el micro USB para llegar a esa corriente ya que igula están en paralelo las entradas peros los puertos los tengo disponibles....no se si tendrán duración las baterías o las malograre em poco tiempo pero el módulo cargo


----------



## Scooter (May 11, 2018)

Pues yo leería el datasheet del circuito integrado a ver qué dice.
No creo que se rompan, pero a ver qué dice el fabricante.


----------



## banistelrroy (May 11, 2018)

Ya voy cargando 3 veces veo que la corriente de divide entre los módulos y con un cargador de 5V a 5amp he logrado medir 3.9 am al inicio de la carga lo que indica que los módulos llegan al amperio cada uno mi duda esta si puedo hacer los mismo cv on salidas para la carga osea en los OUT + y OUT - ponerlos todos en paralelo así podré mover cargas de hasta 4 amperes en teoria


----------



## guillers (Jun 19, 2018)

hola 
¿que necesito para construir un cargador para 1 bateria 18650 con las siguientes características? = 

1. Min. Capacity: 2200/2400mAh
2. Typical Capacity: 2150mAh
3. Nominal Voltage: 3.6V
4. Standard Charge
Constant current: 1075mA
Constant voltage: 4.2V
End current(Cut off): 50mA
5. Max. Charge Voltage: 4.2V
6. Max. Charge Current: 2150mA
7. Standard Dicharge
Constant current: 430mA
End Voltage(Cut off): 3.0V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## guillers (Jun 19, 2018)

hola metros

¿que es  eso?¿ una balanza? 
Lo que quiero construir es un cargador seguramente con una fuente
lo que no sé son las proporciones de carga que se necesitan
¿con cuantos voltios cargás esa bateria panasomic de 99 pesos y cuanto amperaje
por hora hay que darle en la carga?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 19, 2018

he visto lindos cargadores a 350 pesos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Esos son los cargadores universales para celulares , *valen 100 pesos y son  totalmente automáticos*

Le soldas dos cables y listo


----------



## guillers (Jun 19, 2018)

automatico le decis porque cuando la bateria se cargó el cargador se apaga?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 19, 2018

pero esto tambien es importante , que te lo pregunté en privado :
La bateria 18650 que tiene un voltaje nominal de 3,6V, pero de voltaje constante tiene 4,2V  ¿estos 4,2V para alimentar
un led de 3 watts no es mucho voltaje?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Es totalmente automático , una vez cargada te lo indica con leds , además no permite cargarla al revés . . .  por 100 pesos  . . . 

4,2 es el voltaje pico que le dura unos segundos nomás , después veríamos de ponerle alguna resistencia de bajo valor


----------



## guillers (Jun 19, 2018)

¿para bajar el valor a cuanto voltaje? ¿3,75V?

¿3,65V?    ¿3,50V?

A la bateria de celdas la estoy cargando a 3,65V  y asi se la doy al led de 3 Watts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

De que es la otra batería ? Plomo o NiquelCadmio ?


----------



## guillers (Jun 19, 2018)

la otra es esa que hay que soldarle esas 2 puntas que tiene (+) y el (-)
son de esas rectangulares de 2 cm de espesor 4V 1,1A 
A estas las cargo en 10 horas ,
pero a esta bateria 18650  ¿Con el cargador a cuantos  mAh la cargás?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Si es de éstas hay que cargarlas a :4,7 V


----------



## guillers (Jun 19, 2018)

esta bien ,pero el problema no es esta bateria
la duda está en la linterna del led de los 3 Watts
que con una bateria 18650 ¿ a cuantos mAh la cargás
con un cargador casero?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Esas baterías no se cargan con cargador casero


----------



## guillers (Jun 19, 2018)

ah no ? ¿y con que se cargan?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 19, 2018



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 19, 2018

seguramente con algun cargador que entrega algun voltaje y algun amperaje 
Eso quiero saber .
Que voltaje y amperaje se necesita


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Cargadores especiales que funcionan por pulsos


----------



## guillers (Jun 19, 2018)

ah 
¿ y vos decis que ese cargador de 100 pesos cumple bien?


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2018)

Busca información a cerca del siguiente modulo: tp4056, en su datasheet esta toda la información que necesitas saber, el modulo realiza el proceso de carga adecuado para dichas baterías.

Saludos.


----------



## guillers (Jun 20, 2018)

hola metros
lo vi ese cargador universal que me decías.Los hay desde 50 pesos
Lo que no entendí es que para cargar una batería 18650 me decías :
"Le soldas dos cables y listo"

Aclarame como es eso
¿Adonde hay que soldarle los 2 cables?
y
¿La bateria 18650 calza bien en el portabaterías de este cargador universal?







"

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 20, 2018

Encontré esta informacion que estaba preguntando ,la de que proporcion de amperaje se usa para cargar 
una bateria 18650 y es la siguiente =

La corriente de carga debe ser aproximadamente el 37% de la capacidad de la batería y nunca mayor al 100%. 
Por ejemplo si la batería es de 1000mAh, debe usar 400mA.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 20, 2018

Lo que  me parece que no va bien lo de la bateria 18650 para alimentar un led de 3 Watts 
es que este soporta un maximo de 3,80V y la bateria 18650 en los 3,45V está totalmente descargada
O sea que de los 4,20V de su corriente constante + ponerle aguna resistencia para que no queme el de led de 3Watts  
nos quedamos con poquito voltaje en nuestro tanque de nafta para alimentar este led de 3 Watts 
En vez de utilizar el led de 3 Watts habria que ver si hay un led de 4V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2018)

El cargador que te recomendé es para pilas chatas , o sea que la 18650 no entra ahí , hay que engancharle dos cables y adaptarlo. Ventaja es todo automatico y anda a 220 V

El que te recomienda Chris también es automático y es USB

Tp 4056 - Componentes Electrónicos en Mercado Libre Argentina


----------



## guillers (Jun 20, 2018)

hola , aqui averiguando , encontré este  otro modulo que llega a 5A 6A para la carga
Aqui la foto :
228

Descripcion:
El Modulo esta diseñado par proteccion contra sobrecargas y corte automatico por baja tension de baterias de Lithium Ion,
se usa generalmente con 3 celdas 18650, 14500, etc..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2018)

Eso es para tres en serie . . . o puede andar con una sola ?


----------



## guillers (Jun 20, 2018)

deber ser a gusto o a bolsillo jiji 
yo tengo un cargador automatico para pilas AA y AAA Sony , lo compré hace10 años con un par de pila AA de 2300 mAh 

Viene para  4 pilas .A mi me gusta cargarlas de una ,pero se pueden cargar las 4 simultaneamente

 pero hay una historia que si una se terminó de cargar la que esta al lado sigue cargandandose 
de la que ya se cargó  o sea que la está descargando 
la ley de la jungla 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 20, 2018

che , no hay de 4W  
los hay de 3W y ya nos vamos a 5W
Vamos mal en el alimentar un led de 3W con una 18650


----------



## guillers (Jun 20, 2018)

me parece que este proyecto con los leds de 3w  no va
terminaré comprándome la linterna Lumify original


----------



## guillers (Jun 20, 2018)

Al final compré la lumify que viene con el cargador , la bateria 18650  de 3500 mAh reales 
Ahora vamos a poder encontrar las chucherias que se caen al piso 
Hasta se le puede uno fabricar una vincha para ver en lugares que no se puede sostener la linterna 
ni con las manos ni con nada.


----------



## guillers (Jun 20, 2018)

Te gustó ¿no metros?
 gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2018)

Si e la que viene con aumento deslizante si gusta


----------



## guillers (Jun 21, 2018)

Función Zoom: 1x-2000x  
 exageran un poco quizas, pero es la mejorcita en sus 550 pesos
*Linterna Tactica Led Lumify X9 Recargable*

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018

hay gente que tienen una linterna solo para en la oscuridad no llevarse un arbol
 o una pared por delante 
pero para otra cosas con esa linterna no ves nada

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018

si viviera en capital uno se ahorraría el envio, 135 pesos 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018

aca en bahia , no sé si esta lumify la conseguis 
hay buenas carnicerías que no están trayendo cordero porque está caro 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018

Sí metros 

la cabeza de la linterna es el que opera el zoom , hay que deslizarlo hacia afuera y hacia adentro


----------



## guillers (Jun 25, 2018)

hola metros , anoche hice saltar la termica 2 veces y usé mi linterna de 3watts   ¡¡es espectacular lo que alumbra¡¡
el problema que tiene es que con la bateria acida de 1,1A  no alumbra mucho tiempo

Si a ese led de 3 watts le mando los 4,2V desde una bateria 18650 cargada completamente 
¿que daño le haria al led de 3 watts? 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 25, 2018

aqui la foto con los datos del datasheet : 234
fijate adonde dice : 
 Item                        Symbol      Condition        Min.      Typ.     Max.      Unit
Forward Voltage          VF          IF=700mA        3.2       3,55      4.2           V
 Parece que soporta un maximo de 4,2V


----------



## Oufes (Jun 25, 2018)

Nunca es bueno forzar las cosas, si le metes ese voltaje le vas a reducir mucho su vida util y se va opacar rapidamente el LED


----------



## guillers (Jun 25, 2018)

¿que opinan de este comentario? =
No es correcto conectar baterías en paralelo,si una de las baterías entra en corto en una de sus placas esta puede
 causar una explosión,las baterías siempre se ponen en serie

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 25, 2018

mi idea es alimentar un led de 3w con 2 baterias 18650 de 2200 mAh en paralelo ,
pero leí ese comentario adonde aconsejaban no poner baterias en paralelo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 25, 2018

He leido tambien que los cargadores de  4 pilas automaticos si cuando se ponen 2 pilas a cargar ,por dar un ejemplo, 
 una se carga primero que la otra , esta otra que todavia no se cargó del todo empieza a cargarse de la pila que 
ya se habia ya cargado 
por eso prefiero cargarlas de a una 
Quizas sea relacionante esto con el hecho de conectar  baterias en paralelo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2018)

Hay plaquitas que cargan las baterías en paralelo


----------



## guillers (Jun 25, 2018)

si metros, pero no me entendistes 
yo me referia a usarlas en paralelo ¿entendés?
Sería poner en el estuche de la linterna del 3 led de 3 watts 2 baterias 18650 en paralelo 
¿que opinás de esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2018)

Yo he puesto cargadores de celular de distinta marca y modelo en paralelo MUAJAJAJA


----------



## guillers (Jun 25, 2018)

No es lo mismo cargarlas en paralelo que usarlas en paralelo dentro de la linternas ¿no es cierto?
Yo no hablada de cargarlas sino de usar la linterna con 2 baterias 18650 en paralelo
¿no es peligroso hacer esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2018)

Yo las cargaría en serie o con la plaquita que las carga y equaliza y si las usaría en paralelo


----------



## guillers (Jun 25, 2018)

esta bueno 
pero como habia comentado antes de esos cargadores que cargan 4 pilas  , leí eso de que cuando una se cargó ,las de al lado
que aun no lo hicieron empiezan a cargase de la que ya se cargó y se arma un desbalance barbaro

Lo de las plaquetas que también icualizan la baterias en las cargas ¿serian las que tienen el modulo TP4056?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2018)

Dependerá de la calidad del cargador


----------



## guillers (Jun 26, 2018)

claro 
el sistema de icualizacion es un agregado a un cargador 
He visto estos cargadores a 600 mangos


----------



## guillers (Jun 27, 2018)

hola metros ya me entregaron la linterna Lumify  viene con un cargador pero sin la fuente 
linterna gostosa 

Ahora necesito construir un portapilas para 2 baterias 18650
¿tenés algun diseño o dibujo de como hacerlo ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2018)

Por que hacerla facil pudiendola hacer dificil :

https://www.google.com./search?q=po...JAKHehFAhIQ_AUICigB&biw=1024&bih=710&dpr=1.25


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 27, 2018)

yo alguna vez tuve que hacer un portapilas casero, usando papel cascaron, y las terminales de un portapilas tamaño AA, solo hice una cajita donde cupiera la bateria, con unos milimetros de sobra para poner las terminales, pegar con silicion liquido y vuala, portapilas casero  es mas conveniente usar portapilas como comenta DOSMETROS,yo lo hice porque aca no venden de esa medida,  y lo de las baterias, yo eh recurrido a switch, para cargarlas uso un solo modulo y con el switch escojo cual carga, ya que ambas estan cargadas, con otro switch las junto en paralelo con un diodo a la salida de cada una, asi no entra el voltaje de una en la otra, solo seria calcular la resistencia para tu consumo teniendo en cuenta la caida de tension de los diodos y vuala, al menos eso me funciono, saludos colega


----------



## guillers (Jun 28, 2018)

si
entien
veré solamente de que me roben en las casas de electronica por un portabaterias para baterias 18650


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2018)

Mide 18,1 mm de diámetro y 64,7 mm de largo

Con un caño plástico (niple) para agua de 3/4 y dos tapas a rosca lo tenés


----------



## Scooter (Jun 28, 2018)

Yo me hice el portapilas en la impresora 3d. Así _"ahorré"_


----------



## guillers (Jun 29, 2018)

je je scooter 

¡¡si metros , veré de hacer eso con ese niple de 3/4 como decís, porque hoy fui a la casa de electronica y
me miraron como si pidiese arena de la luna 
No se consigue aca eso  porque no es algo que la gente de acá compra

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 29, 2018

pero con un niple y 2 tapas ¿como armás el portabaterias en paralelo?
¿No serían necesarios 2 niples ?


----------



## guillers (Jun 29, 2018)

¿serian 2 niples de 6 cm de 3/4?¿no?
Sobran 2 mm de bateria en cada extremo del niple
Y estas 2 baterias conectadas en paralelo con los 2 niples dentro de un caño de pvc
y a este ultimo ponerle 2 tapas ? 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 29, 2018

che metros , la veo muy liviana a la bateria genérica  18650  (29 gramos)  la cual venía en la caja de la Lumify X9
habia leido que deben tener 47 gramos al menos
pero la linterna ilumina muy bien

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 29, 2018

La bateria de la Lumify es esta de la foto  y se coloca dentro de ese cilindro de plastico transparente
esta es la foto : tiene 3,7V y 3,5A
IMG 20180629 175220


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2018)

Dale a los dos niples numá !


----------



## guillers (Jun 30, 2018)

¿y que me decís de la bateria que venía en estuche de la Lumify X9
(29 gramos pesa )
habia leido que deben tener 47 gramos al menos
¿es cierto esto?
es esta de la foto y tiene 3,7V y 3,5A =
IMG 20180629 175220

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 30, 2018


----------



## Fernando123 (Jun 30, 2018)

Por el peso y la capacidad diría que es re falsa. las mejores baterías 18650 rondan los 3200 ma y son caras.
Dejo este link con información, especificaciones y datasheet de las celdas 18650 que se usan en las baterías de notebook.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2018)

La mayor que se fabrica creo que es de 3700mA·h si pone cualquier otra cosa ...
Yo las he visto de 5A·h y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2018)

Te tocó una pila Light-Dietética


----------



## guillers (Jun 30, 2018)

si metros creo que es asi como decis mas que falsa como dicen scooter y Fernando esta bateria es una light -express 
Le dije al vendedor antes de ayer de mi sospechas
Ellos me  reconocen que es una bateria generica y me aseguran que nadie hizo reclamos, es un vendedor de buena reputacion, pero la bateria enciende bien a la linterna.
En cambio hay en el mercado baterias que mas que falsas son baterias llenas de harina
Es increible como pueden pasar los controles, porque baterias falsas no seria tanto el problema, sino que estas sean hechas con arena en su interior.
Mantecol ahora es de otra empresa y esta no lo hace tan bueno como lo hacia Georgalos al Mantecol
el verdadero Mantecol ahora se llama Nucrem o sea el Mantecol actual es trucho  pero no es tan malo comerlo , solo el Mantecos de Georgalos es mejor y ademas es el Mantecol original   ayer le comenté al vendedor directamente acerca de los 29 gramos de la batería. No me respondió  aun


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2018)

La batería siempre va a encender bien la linterna , lo que cambia es el tiempo total de encendido-uso

Mantecol vendió la marca pero no la formula, ergo , el que fabrica el Mantecol lo hace "parecido" , y el que conservó la fórmula ahora hace Nucrem.

Idem : Reliverán vendió la marca y la verdadera fórmula del histórico Reliverán ahora se llama Gastriverán , que es el bueno


----------



## guillers (Jul 1, 2018)

Hola  no se que ese Reliverán ni Gastriverán ¿algo contra la gastritis?
------------------------------------
metros , en estos ultimos meses compré 3 cargadores de 5V 2A 
pero lo que observo es que en la entrada uno tiene 0.3A , el otro tiene 0.4A y el otro tiene 0.5A
¿porque es esto? ¿hay algun problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2018)

No


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 1, 2018)

Yo estoy con Chris, usa un TP4056 y déjate de complicaciones....
A un TP4056 Le puedes meter tanto una entrada directa soldada de 5v como conectarlo a cualquier Puerto Usb y en la salida conectas los cables y éstos puedes ponerlos a una maderita del tamaño de la 18650 con dos placas y sugetarla con cinta adhesiva o un elástico o comprar un portabaterias para 18650 como el de la foto que te dejo...
Es lo más fácil y además el TP4056 tiene Led de encendido y de carga completa por lo que no tienes ni que preocuparte por el tiempo de carga ya que corta automáticamente y te lo indica...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 1, 2018

Así cargo yo varías 18650 pero es un cargador para baterías más grandes de aeromodelismo... Puedo cargar del tipo que quiera (Li Po, NiCd, NiMh...) al voltaje que le indique, con el amperaje que le indique y limitar el tiempo de carga, ahora lo tiene a 120 minutos... 
Por menos de 20 dólares lo tienes y sólo has de añadir la fuente de alimentación entre 11v y 18v... O puedes comprar el modelo con fuente incorporada pero yo prefiero éste porque puedes conectarlo a la batería del coche si estás fuera de casa y cargar cualquier tipo de batería...


----------



## guillers (Jul 1, 2018)

gracias a ambos


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 1, 2018)

De nada! 
Y si quieres cargar más de una a la vez hazlo en paralelo, no en serie... Con el TP4056 sobre todo, así sumas A manteniendo V...


----------



## guillers (Jul 1, 2018)

Lo que sería interesante es comprobar con un ampímetro cuanto amperaje tiene esta bateria 
que venía con la linterna Lumify
¿se puede medir directamente con las agujas del ampimetro en los contactos de la bateria
o hay que ponerle alguna carga a la batería? 
Y si haría falta alguna carga ¿que carga le pongo? 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2018)

La capacidad en A-h no se mide con amperímetro sino con reloj !

Representa la capacidad y la cantidad de tiempo que pueda funcionar


----------



## guillers (Jul 2, 2018)

claro , es cierto ,
una bateria no es un trafo 
para saber cuantos amperes almacena hay que ir vaciando la bateria y se mide por hora


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2018)

A ver , ponés la batería en serie con el led y el amperímetro , estás midiendo la corriente que en ese momento está entregando la batería y está consumiendo el led , eso no dice nada si la pila es chica , es grande , es buena o es falsa.

Si medís la pila-batería directamente con el amperímetro estarías midiendo la corriente de cortocircuito y es muuuuuy probable que te explote en la cara.


----------



## guillers (Jul 2, 2018)

claro , es cierto ,
una bateria no es un trafo 
para saber cuantos amperes almacena hay que ir vaciando la bateria y se mide por hora

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 2, 2018

y esa corriente de cortocircuito ¿al ameraje de que cosa representa?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 2, 2018

¿es el amperaje almacenado en la batería?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2018)

No, es la corriente máxima que podría entregar justo antes de explotar !

Podría tener una cierta relación con la capacidad de la batería , pero el riesgo de medirlo es altísimo.


----------



## guillers (Jul 2, 2018)

Habia leido a otros foristas en la web que es cierto lo que decis ,solo que para hacer esto
solo se puede haciendo la medicion durante un instante
Yo lo hice el otro dia me tiró 6 A
te recuerdo que la bateria promete "en avisos" 3,5A y reales
pero  ¿con 29 gramos de peso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2018)

No tuviste en cuenta que durante esa medición de 6A de corriente de cortocircuito , la tensión era cero , o prácticamente cero , quizás 0,2 V


----------



## guillers (Jul 2, 2018)

La verdad que no , ya que si mido en ampimetro no puedo medir en Voltaje
pero no entendí que tiene que ver con medir esos 6 A por un instante

 copio y pego tu emoticon 





	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 2, 2018

A mi me gustó mas esta plaquita para cargador
Viene con proteccion ,dá 6A y sirve para cargar  3 baterías
mirá:
275

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 2, 2018

Sabiendo que la linterna  LUMIFY X9
tiene 
Lumenes: 800
¿se puede calcular cuantos mAh consume esta linterna?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2018)

De cuentos Guaz es el let ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2018)

Si mides con un amperímetro "a lo burro en los bornes" si que sabes la tensión. Es cero porque el amperímetro está cortocircuitado los bornes. Cero o casi cero.
La corriente I(A) no se almacena, circula. Lo que se almacena es la carga eléctrica  Q(Ah) que en el fondo son Coulombios pero 3600 veces más grande 1Ah = 3600C


----------



## guillers (Jul 2, 2018)

estuve averiguando
watts/voltaje = amperaje
asi que 800 lumens que son 8 watts si no me equivoco
seria : 8/ 3,7V = 2,16 A
O sea que si esta linterna llegase a tener por lo menos 2,16 A  de carga
la linterna podria estar encendida 1 hora seguida 
y para cargarla a 0.3 A demorará unas 7 horas
¿no es asi?


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 2, 2018


supongo segun esta tabla 800 lumens para un led son 11 watts
283

asi que 11/3,7= 2,97 A

Y por el peso de 29 gramos de esta bateria no sé si aguanta 1 hora seguida encendida


----------



## guillers (Jul 4, 2018)

hola 

compré  baterias 18650 Sanyo ,estas pesan 40 gramos cada una
mejor ahora ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## guillers (Jul 4, 2018)

metros decime 
tengo una cajita de cartón que guardo pilas AAA y AA  recargables ¿se pueden guardar alli todas juntas,
y ademas juntamente con las baterias 18650 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)

Si, no pasa nada mientras ninguna haga corto con algo ...


----------



## guillers (Jul 4, 2018)

Corto entre ellas nomas 
sino con que cosa harian corto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)

En las alcalinas a veces la carcasa metálica está a negativo, entonces si toca de punta medio chanfleado con otra metálica puede hacer corto


----------



## guillers (Jul 4, 2018)

pero podria suceder eso tambien con  los neutros y positivos de las pila entre si al tocarse
¿o no?
¿esa carcasa que decis es una  caja metalica cualquiera apojada sobre una mesa?
¿y ese metal es neutro?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 4, 2018

me dice el vendedor de la 18650 light que soy el primero en hacer
 un reclamo sobre unas 10.000 linternas Lumify que vendieron 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 4, 2018

Si yo que sé poco y nada me dí cuenta, imaginate lo que saben esos otros 10000 compradores
ni la primaria terminaron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2018)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 4, 2018



guillers dijo:


> me dice el vendedor de la 18650 light que soy el primero en hacer
> un reclamo sobre unas 10.000 linternas Lumify que vendieron


 
Estaba dedicada ahhhhh :* Linterna táctica , es la que usan los Marines , cómprela antes que la retiren de la venta y la prohiban ...*


----------



## guillers (Jul 6, 2018)

JE JE 
 la energizer comun alcalina?
bueno ,con eso ya se pasaron de la raya  

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 6, 2018

el vendedor de las de 40 gramos me comentaba que estas baterias  livianas son de 500 mAh , pero la bateria liviana que me vendieron 
 dice 3,5A 
pero no importa , la lumify estaba en precio , bah , en mercado libre un vendedor vende un mismo producto a 1200$ otro a 1000 y otro a 1400$

Las baterías en paralelo sería mejor ponerlas juntas adentro de un caño de pvc sin meterlas en un niple 
se hace muy ancho al cohete , lo importante seria que queden agarradas desde los extremos , como en un portapilas de plastico
se podria hasta comprar un portapila de plastico sencillo y hacerle un bypass  agrandante , o sea injertale otro pedazo de plastico 
para que la baterias calzen , creo que es mas practico asi


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2018)

Hola metros ¿que pasa si a un led de alta potencia  1 watts le conecto una bateria 18650  con 2200 mA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





h ?
¿el led solo tomará de la bateria los 300 mAh que tiene de capacidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Que pasa cuando en tu casa conectás a 220 V una lamparita de 10 Watts (0,045A) y la empresa te manda mas de 10.000 Watts ?


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2018)

me confundis
porque algo sé de que un artefacto toma el amperaje que necesita y no todo lo que el proveedor es capaz de entregarle
pero no sé si esto corre en el caso de un led de 1 Watt

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 10, 2018

los watts es tema distinto al amperaje ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Watt es Volt por Ampere , cómo los Volts son fijos , Watt y Ampere son proporcionales y van de la mano.

Tu pregunta es algo así como que pasa si abro la canilla para llenar un vaso y el tanque de la terraza es de 1000 litros ?



guillers dijo:


> Hola metros ¿que pasa si a un led de alta potencia  1 watts le conecto una bateria 18650  con 2200 mAh ?
> ¿el led solo tomará de la bateria los 300 mAh que tiene de capacidad?


 
Led sólo toma lo que necesita, un vaso

2200 es la capacidad , 1000 litros


----------



## guillers (Jul 10, 2018)

está,  entendí 
entonces si conecto una bateria 18650 a un led de alta potencia de 1 watt  no va a ver problemas ¿cierto?


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 10, 2018)

no pasa nada colega, yo uso esas baterias para proyectos con led de 1w y de 3 w y van bien, claro bien disipados los led y la resistencia bien calculada y sin exponerlos al calor extremo, saludos colegas


----------



## guillers (Jul 11, 2018)

DownBabylon
 ¿no le pusistes ninguna resistencia a esos leds de 1w y 3w  para la batería 18650?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

Ya sabés eso y sabés calculearlos , podés probar sin resistencia a riesgo de quemarlo


----------



## guillers (Jul 11, 2018)

a bueno , serían a 3,7VCA  haciendo el calculo partiendo de 4,2V ¿Cierto?
pero cuando la bateria llegue tenga 3,6V  por ejemplo , la resistencia que le habia puesto para 4,2V
seguirá actuando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

Protección Vs menos luz . . .


----------



## guillers (Jul 11, 2018)

decís que con la resistencia colocada sera menos luz?

yo lo miraba mas desde el punto de vista que con una resistencia en la bateria ,esta se va a quedar sin carga mas rapidamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

En la batería no , en serie !


----------



## guillers (Jul 11, 2018)

je je ¿en serie adonde metros?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

En serie con el led


----------



## guillers (Jul 11, 2018)

y claro metros
entre el led y la bateria poner una resistencia para que baje el voltaje calculandola desde 4,2 V a 3,7V para el led

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 11, 2018

¿como es comprar en Amazon? ¿es seguro? ¿los de la aduana  te cobran el iva nomas ?


----------



## Gerry Garcia (Sep 24, 2018)

Hola tuviste algun problema con conectar todas las salidas del tp4056 gracias


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 24, 2019)

Tengo el mismo problema de cargar baterías con este módulo, tengo 6 baterias de 2.2Ah en total 13.2Ah cargar eso con 1A se demorará demasiado, entonces estaba pensando si se puede colocar un transistor de paso, así como se hace con los reguladores lm317 para aumentar la corriente de carga. Gracias


----------



## Xasto (Jul 2, 2019)

Yo he comprado 20 módulos TP4056 en Amazon o Aliexpres, que por el bajo precio, vale la pena comprar tanta cantidad. De esa manera, cargo muchas pilas 18650 al mismo tiempo. Eso sí, cada vez las tengo que sacar de su compartimento, pero es una solución al fin y al cabo.

También es cierto que tengo muchos cargadores de celular y por eso puedo cargar varias pilas al mismo tiempo.  Y por si interesa, cargo de dos en dos en paralelo con un solo módulo. Tardan un poco más, pero vale la pena.

También hay módulos que pueden cargar hasta cuatro pilas en serie y a la vez. 

Aquí están:

https://www.amazon.es/Li-ion-batería-Cargador-protección-Randdom/dp/B00T1CWVYQ


----------



## Troglodita (Sep 3, 2019)

Hace tiempo me compré este cargador de baterías 18650 con salida de 3 y 5 voltios para aprovechar unas baterías de un portátil:





Unas veces funcionaba y otras no. Después de descargarme los data sheets de los integrados del circuito llegué a la conclusión de que el DW01A (U9 en la foto) no activa una de las puertas de los dos MOSFETs del 8205A que están en serie, pero no supe por qué. 
Decidí cortocircuitar las dos puertas para que siempre se activasen los dos MOSFETs y con esa chapucilla lo soluccioné, saltándome las protecciones del sistema de carga:



 

Hace unos días me llegaron cinco plaquitas (HW-107) para cargar baterías 18650. 





La he utilizado junto con otra plaquita que sube cualquier tensión entre 1 y 5voltios a 5 voltios para alimentar un arduino, un display y un detector de betas y gammas. Después de tener todo montado no he conseguido que funcione.
Después de buscar la avería sorprendentemente era la misma avería que con el cargador anterior. El DW01A unas veces funciona y otras no.

He pensado que es demasiada casualidad para ser una avería y me he puesto a buscar por internet.
He visto varios videos sobre su funcionamiento y al final he dado con este hilo de EEVBLOG:

Pain and suffering getting the DW01 and 8205A protection circuit work right - Page 1

En ese hilo varios usuarios tienen el mismo problema y al final encuentran la solucción.



> I think I have found the issue in the end. Look at page 8, red note in the bottom right corner, of this datasheet:
> 
> http://www.spectron.us/SM6FIE/Electronics/SparkFunLiIon/DW01-G-DS-10_EN.pdf
> 
> That explains the problem and its solution.







Resulta que es normal que pase eso. Se supone que la batería tiene que estar siempre conectada a la placa. Yo la conectaba al interruptor de encendido. Se soluciona conectando momentaneamente el cargador, cortocircuitando momentaneamente CS con VSS o dejando la batería conectada al circuito y poner el interruptor de encendido en otro sitio. He puesto el interruptor entre la salida de la placa que carga la batería y la entrada de la placa que sube la tensión a 5 voltios. El que esté la batería permanentemente conectada a la placa no es problema, ya que cuando no se usa consume 2 microamperios.


----------



## cachilo (Ene 10, 2020)

El mas sencillo que encontré, lo descubrí dentro de un parlantito bluetooth que cargaba y protegía una pequeña batería de 3,7v de las cuadradas chatitas como la de los nokia 1100, como el equipo duraba poco tiempo las reemplazé con 2 18650 en paralelo (una guasada) pero me daba el lugar en el interior asi que les aderí la pequeña plaquetita cargadora y funciona de maravilla. Esta pequeña placa se alimenta con 5volt



Despues buscando encontré la mejor solución que es un modulo llamado TP4056 donde muchisimos lo recomiendan en internet

   


Despues encontré un circuito bastante coherente y sencillo que es el que utilizan las laptop en sus placas madre con el LM358





Yo tambien utilizo packs de 6 baterias para lograr 12 volt conectando "en paralelo 2 ramales" de "3 en serie"






Para los pack de 6 baterias de 12v recomiendo las net del gobierno bloqueadas aun sin disco rigido ni memoria ram ni pantalla sirven para cargar las baterias que estas traen donde la tension se estanca en 12,65v en la carga completa (perdonen mi tester) soy argentino jaja


----------



## elciruja (May 6, 2020)

hola a todos. soy principiante en esto.
el asunto es que tengo varias baterias de netboock que me estan estorbando y estoy buscando darles un uso.

Y, para comensar, queria saber cuantas celdas se pueden cargar en paralelo con el modulo tp4056.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2020)

Depende de la prisa que tengas, en principio "todas"


----------



## elciruja (May 6, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Depende de la prisa que tengas, en principio "todas"


Perdón por la insistencia pero tengo entendido que estas pilas pueden prenderse fuego con la mala manipulación.

Va al pregunta en concreto:

¿ puedo cargar 6 pilas 18650 en paralelo con el tp4056 sin correr el riesgo de incendiar mi casa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2020)

Conectá tranquilo !


----------

